# Texas City Dike



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey guys i was just wondering how the wade fishing has been at the dike lately? I only have a week off from college so i dont get to come back to Texas very often. Fished Christmas bay yesterday evening but only 2specks, not much happening there so i was just wondering about the dike or anywhere else. Thank you in advance and have a HAPPY EASTER and GOD BLESS.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Went today at noon. Water was in good shape and lots of big bait. Didn't see any action... That was on skyline drive. 


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

I went there today from 3 till 7ish, waded that reef to the left , didnt catch anything or even get a hit, not sure what i was doing wrong


----------

